# Paxil and Orgasms



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

*---*

---


----------



## tucson (May 24, 2006)

Im on paxil cr, 50 mg/day. It sounds weird but benadryl lets me orgasm. I buy generic at Sam's 400 pills for about 5 bucks. I take one a few hours before, one about 30 minutes before. They do have a strong sedative effect so expect a good nights sleep afterwards.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

tucson said:


> They do have a strong sedative effect so expect a good nights sleep afterwards.


 It's no surprise, because it's the exact same ingredent in sleeping pills.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diphenhydramine

although, I think Diphenhydramine is kind of weak, and prefer Doxylamine instead.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doxylamine_succinate

sorry for going off topic.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

paxil makes you last forever. good for her, bad for you since it may not happen for you. it was taking so long once, i just gave up and stopped. i had no energy left.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

instil said:


> paxil makes you last forever. good for her, bad for you since it may not happen for you. it was taking so long once, i just gave up and stopped. i had no energy left.


 :ditto


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Noca said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > paxil makes you last forever. good for her, bad for you since it may not happen for you. it was taking so long once, i just gave up and stopped. i had no energy left.
> ...


dude, you are on all those medicines right now? (the ones in your sig)
i wouldnt have the mental focus or physical energy to have sex if i was on all those drugs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

instil said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > instil said:
> ...


Ya im on all those, and i cant orgasm during sex, I just go for about 20 minutes then get tired and give up.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

well, your still getting some, so you must be doing something right. im sure there are people reading this thread who would switch places with you.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Add a drug to it maybe? It's a suboptimal solution but may work. Examples:

Buspar, Wellbutrin, loratidine (generic claritin), ginkgo biloba, Periactin, trazodone, Vitamin C, stimulants. Get an endocrine workup on sex hormones etc, maybe adding testosterone or something to antagonize prolactin.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

ehh, i think nine drugs a day is enough already. and what would claritin or vitamin c do for his problem? clear his sinuses and fight the common cold

i would say, subtract some drugs.


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

:banana


----------



## tucson (May 24, 2006)

im turned on all the time but can't orgasm unless i take a couple of benadryl. it was extremely frustrating until a friend told me about the benadryl. I plan on staying on this dose until the end of the year and then cutting bac to 25mg.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

instil said:


> ehh, i think nine drugs a day is enough already. and what would claritin or vitamin c do for his problem? clear his sinuses and fight the common cold
> 
> i would say, subtract some drugs.


I don't know how many drugs the original poster is taking. I have no way of knowing how many drugs a person is taking if they do not mention it.

Good questions. See An open-label series using loratadine for the treatment of sexual dysfunction associated with selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, and High-dose ascorbic acid increases intercourse frequency and improves mood: a randomized controlled clinical trial.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Caedmon said:


> I don't know how many drugs the original poster is taking. I have no way of knowing how many drugs a person is taking if they do not mention it.


it was JUST mentioned:



instil said:


> dude, you are on all those medicines right now? (the ones in your sig)
> i wouldnt have the mental focus or physical energy to have sex if i was on all those drugs





Noca said:


> Ya im on all those, and i cant orgasm during sex, I just go for about 20 minutes then get tired and give up.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

and this:


Caedmon said:


> Good questions. See An open-label series using loratadine for the treatment of sexual dysfunction associated with selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, and
> *High-dose ascorbic acid increases intercourse frequency* and improves mood: a randomized controlled clinical trial.


that half-truth in the bold print just caused half the guys on this board to sign off and run off to buy some orange juice and vitamin c tabs.


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

?


----------



## Zach Rabbey (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello, I'm the moderator on learntobeapeoplemagnet.com and someone posted a question about Paxil in the "Social anxiety" section of the forum. Could someone respond to him about this? I'm don't know much about social anxiety medication.


----------



## fliingfig (Nov 14, 2013)

When I am on Paxil I am unable to orgasm but if I stop taking it for a few days, I can have non-stop orgasms. 10 in a row! I wonder why this is. For all of you having a dificult time, just stop taking it for two days and then see what happens. You should have enough levels in your blood to get you buy but going off of it for a few days is simply amazing!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Paxil is an anti-orgasm pill. It's so effective that it's prescribed to treat premature ejaculation, which I'm sure it does very well at low doses. At higher doses you won't orgasm at all. Probably pretty popular with male porn stars where lasting a really long time is a job requirement.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i took paxil for some ten years and had absolutely no sexual maladies. i don't know what you paxil haters are talking about!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> i took paxil for some ten years and had absolutely no sexual maladies. i don't know what you paxil haters are talking about!


My Paxil complaints don't end with anorgasmia. I also hate it because it didn't work at all for me. It was like a sugar pill that tossed in sexual side effects.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> My Paxil complaints don't end with anorgasmia. I also hate it because it didn't work at all for me. It was like a sugar pill that tossed in sexual side effects.


it worked quite well for me and i had absolutely no sexual side effects. i was the outlier for sure.


----------

